# Noisy Neighbors



## James Austin (14 February 2009)

I live in a very peaceful part of Brisbane, well, I used to!

My new neighbour loves to ride his bloody noisy trail-bike in circles around his property, hour after hour. (The properties out my way are all around 1 acre in size.)

Going and having a friendly chat seems like the starting point.

Hmmm, . . . . if they are thoughtless enough to behave in this fashion in the first instance, it might just open a can of worms. 

1]  has anyone experienced noisy neighbours? please describe experience, solution, outcome.

2]  for others, any sensible suggestions for solving the problem?

thanks
James


----------



## Largesse (14 February 2009)

the couple on the floor above us kept banging on loudly all night, so i went upstairs and asked if i could join them.
they said yes.

GREAT SUCCESS


----------



## robots (14 February 2009)

James Austin said:


> I live in a very peaceful part of Brisbane, well, I used to!
> 
> My new neighbour loves to ride his bloody noisy trail-bike in circles around his property, hour after hour. (The properties out my way are all around 1 acre in size.)
> 
> ...




hello,

do not discuss it with them, you would have played your cards then

try yoga, music, relaxation, mowing the lawn at 7am or similar,

smile, be friendly, try and get them to feel guilty about it and maybe they may stop

thankyou
robots


----------



## Boggo (14 February 2009)

Next door neighbour's dog keeps barking at night.

Tonight I am going to take the dog from their backyard and put him in ours and see how they like it.


----------



## Bobby (14 February 2009)

I used to fix that late night music by taking out their fuses  until it stopped , the dopes were then stuffed  

P.S. don't get caught doing it


----------



## Smurf1976 (14 February 2009)

First thing to do is find out what others in the area think. It would be good to have them on your side but important to know if they're not.

As for the actual issue, the trail bike thing might wear off after a while if it's a new thing for them and they get sick of it. Give it a few weeks and see what happens.


----------



## trinity (14 February 2009)

> My new neighbour loves to ride his bloody noisy trail-bike in circles around his property, hour after hour. (The properties out my way are all around 1 acre in size.)




Do they ride their bikes at sensible hours?  Talk to them, bring a cake or something to get things on the good side.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (14 February 2009)

Its Neigh BLOODY BOURS not Neighbors. Harbour not harbor, humour not humor.

Spellin is atroshus recent in dis forum, sintacks offal two.

gg


----------



## Smurf1976 (14 February 2009)

Bobby said:


> I used to fix that late night music by taking out their fuses  until it stopped , the dopes were then stuffed
> 
> P.S. don't get caught doing it



Far more fun if you just turn off the hot water... 

Much less chance of getting caught doing it too.


----------



## Gundini (14 February 2009)

James Austin said:


> My new neighbour loves to ride his bloody noisy trail-bike in circles around his property, hour after hour. (The properties out my way are all around 1 acre in size.)
> 
> Going and having a friendly chat seems like the starting point.
> 
> ...




I would invite you new neighbour over for a BBQ, throw on 2 huge steaks!

Tell him you have run out of beer, hand him the tongs, and head down to the bottlo...     " Back in a jiff ole mate"

(Head over to his place, find the bike, and chuck it in the dam! On the way back, grab a slab out of the fridge!)

And you are good to go.... Hopefully he hasn't burn't your steak!


----------



## Wysiwyg (14 February 2009)

Boggo said:


> Next door neighbour's dog keeps barking at night.
> 
> Tonight I am going to take the dog from their backyard and put him in ours and see how they like it.




F`ing hilarious.  
	

		
			
		

		
	








To James in reference to noisy bikes.

It reminded me of when I was in my youth and rode my KX 80 around in the bush behind houses.Did not think about the noise issue and looking back it would have peeved them.Did not do so intentionally.
Needless to say I do think of other people more these days.


----------



## Julia (14 February 2009)

James, if the neighbours are of an age where they will do this, then they probably don't realise they are causing you any problem.   They are most likely simply being thoughtless.

I like Smurf's suggestion of finding out what others in your neighbourhood think.
If they are unbothered by it, and you were to approach the bike riding neighbours with your discomfort, you could possibly find yourself 'on the outer' with everyone. 

If the neighbours agree with you or at least are neutral, I'd go over in a friendly fashion to see the new neighbour, get chatting, suggest they come over for a drink some time, and then when a suitable opportunity comes up in the conversation ask if they could limit the bike riding.  Offer some times when it won't bother you as much.  Perhaps  preface your comment by saying something like "I can see you're having a great time with your trail bike - must be a lot of fun," so that you don't appear to be just a spoilsport.

If this fails, then you can approach your local court house for Justice Dept mediation.  This process is voluntary so he may not agree if he has already failed to recognise your initial approach.

Then, at least in Qld, you are left with court action.  Very expensive indeed and something most people can well do without in terms of stress.

Just one suggestion in a very general sense:   If, when someone moves into your neighbourhood, you call on them  the day they move in, with a cake, flask of hot soup, et al, offer of a hot shower if their water is not yet hot, this can be the basis of a mutually pleasant relationship for the future.

Good luck.  Keep us posted.


----------



## nunthewiser (15 February 2009)

is a noisy neighbour 

we are people too

and no james it will not help talking to people like us 

buy a harley

buy a bigger stereo

cut loose brother !


----------



## Bobby (15 February 2009)

Smurf1976 said:


> Far more fun if you just turn off the hot water...
> 
> Much less chance of getting caught doing it too.




 ?? How will that stop the noise


----------



## Trevor_S (15 February 2009)

James

Talk to them first, they will have no idea how it can be annoying as for them it is so much fun

BUT

at the end of the day you can complain to the police and they can have their bike confiscated.  There was some change to the legislation about 2 years ago where doing exactly what they are doing was made illegal.  I objected to the legislation at the time but alas it went through regardless.

I used to ride my YZ125 along with my brother on his RM80 around our parents 5 acres on a track we had built 4 days a week back in the late '70's.


----------



## bluelabel (15 February 2009)

There are a few approaches you can go here:

Go and have a chat with the local council.  There are, or should be, limitations to the activities, such as trail bike riding, in, on and around residential properties.  


There should also be noise restricitions and noise level resitrictions, this is the one that gets barking dogs, however could be applied in this case under something like environment protection.  Fill in a diary for a few weeks of the dates, times, how long and where the motorbike is being riden. Then go to the coucils environment protection or local laws unit and have a chat to them.  They may approach the fellow on the bike while keeping you anonymous.  (It is a breach of privacy to reveal you)

A neighbourly thing you could do would be to graba sixer of frothy and go and chat with the fellow, maybe do a bit of research first and find out where other motorbike enthusiasts from the area go for their hobby.

If all that fails you could, as some have been previously suggested, steal his bike and ride it in your yard and see how he likes the noise, turn off his hot water (following on from that, i like turning all the water to the property off at the front gate, he'll go to flush the morning bog and wont be able to!!) invite him for a bbq and let him cook it, buy a bike your self and join him, go over there and randomly take a part out of his bike so it wont start or just introduce the bike to Mr. Crowbar...

Good luck with that

:bier:


----------



## James Austin (15 February 2009)

Trevor_S said:


> James
> 
> I objected to the legislation at the time but alas it went through regardless.
> 
> I used to ride my YZ125 along with my brother on his RM80 around our parents 5 acres on a track we had built 4 days a week back in the late '70's.





Trev,
I understand your objection. To outright stop the behaviour is going a bit far. But there needs to be legislation detailing acceptable levels of noise and riding time in residential areas.

surely these bikes can be made a lot quiter, or is the noise part of the fun??


----------



## Wysiwyg (15 February 2009)

bluelabel said:


> If all that fails you could, as some have been previously suggested, steal his bike and ride it in your yard and see how he likes the noise, turn off his hot water (following on from that, i like turning all the water to the property off at the front gate, he'll go to flush the morning bog and wont be able to!!) invite him for a bbq and let him cook it, buy a bike your self and join him, go over there and randomly take a part out of his bike so it wont start or just introduce the bike to Mr. Crowbar...
> 
> Good luck with that
> 
> :bier:




You left out the final (joking) deterent ... that being a couple barrels of shotty pellets in the gum trees overhead.


----------



## springhill (15 February 2009)

Julia said:


> Just one suggestion in a very general sense:   If, when someone moves into your neighbourhood, you call on them  the day they move in, with a cake, flask of hot soup, et al, *offer of a hot shower if their water is not yet hot*, this can be the basis of a mutually pleasant relationship for the future.
> 
> Good luck.  Keep us posted.




Sorry Julia, but my new neighbour offered that id think WTF? Unless it was a hot chick  maybe best not to get quite so personal. Or you could go the other way and offer them a nap in your bed, the condom you used last nite, take the jocks you're wearing off and see if they want to borrow them, maybe they'd like to crap in your toilet or several other inappropriate things.....




Wysiwyg said:


> You left out the final (joking) deterent ... that being a couple barrels of shotty pellets in the gum trees overhead.




Now you're talking!


----------



## Wysiwyg (15 February 2009)

springhill said:


> Sorry Julia, but if my new neighbour offered that i`d think WTF? Unless it was a hot chick  maybe best not to get quite so personal. Or you could go the other way and offer them a nap in your bed, the condom you used last nite, take the jocks you're wearing off and see if they want to borrow them, maybe they'd like to crap in your toilet or several other inappropriate things.....




I thougt the shower offer was a bit over the top too.Though as you typed, a hot chick would get a definite offer. 

The other offers are very funny too. :


----------



## tech/a (15 February 2009)

Solutions simple.
Buy a Trail Bike or Quad.

Wear headphones when ever your going to see him.
He'll soon ask whats the headphones all about.

Crank up the Stereo outside with a taping of Daytona blaring at whatever hr you like.

I had neighbours who partied till 3 am with the bass just thumping all night.
So at 6 I cranked mine with plenty of base every time they did it.
after 3 goes they got the message.
You can do the same with a barking dog tape.


----------



## James Austin (15 February 2009)

tech/a said:


> Solutions simple.
> Buy a Trail Bike or Quad.
> 
> Wear headphones when ever your going to see him.
> ...





yes, a wiper-snipping working bee across the road from the offender, 6am sundays, (me and the other 8 neighbors), could be the answer, . . . but as a last resort.

reading up on the legislation governing trail-bike noise in residential areas, apparently the police just confiscate them now, after a warning or 2.


----------



## Trembling Hand (15 February 2009)

Boggo said:


> Next door neighbour's dog keeps barking at night.
> 
> Tonight I am going to take the dog from their backyard and put him in ours and see how they like it.





Aaahh !! Perfect!


----------



## Julia (15 February 2009)

Just as well some of you aren't running dispute resolution services.

No wonder Australia has such a low record of neighbours knowing one another and being supportive if necessary.


----------



## Calliope (15 February 2009)

Some years ago my son, who lives in a hilly inner Brisbane suburb, had the misfortune to have the house up the hill behind his property rented by four youths. Their favourite pastime was riding a trail bike round and round the backyard up and down the slope. They even rigged up a floodlight so they could perform at night.

On one, otherwise peaceful, Saturday afternoon one of the youths came hurtling through the fence on his bike and crashed into a tree near the my son's house. He and his family were not home at the time but his long-suffering neighbours filled him in. They came to survey him lying among the wreckage while waiting for the ambulance. He was badly injured. They thought it was poetic justice.


----------



## Wysiwyg (15 February 2009)

Julia said:


> No wonder Australia has such a low record of neighbours knowing one another and being supportive if necessary.




One thing that peeves me is when I have a conversation and then hear it from someone else down the track.I suppose it`s why they do it.To peeve people off.
The information you impart to them can also be used against you if a bit of ill-feeling develops between neighbours (loud music and bonking or dogs barking are usuals).Their weapon of choice is some juicy goss on you.I now know who the rumour mongers and gossipers are.


----------



## nunthewiser (15 February 2009)

ahem .............

Dear "perfect" neibours 

I live next door to you and yes i make a bit of noise , i own a couple of harleys , 2 quad bikes , 2 v8,s ,yes i love riding /driving them around my paddocks and along the highways . sometimes i even ride the quads at 11pm at night because i just plain feel like it .

i have a stereo  which i crank up every now and then, to go with a nice bonfire in a drum accompanied with a guitar and a harmonica at times.

what i would like to know dear "perfect neibour" is how come you have no complaints about when you blast your opera every now and then during the day when im sleeping 
have no complaints when you are sunning yourself at 8am in ya jocks on your front lawn with a hose in ya hand
have no complaints when you ring me at 2am because you heard a scary noise and need one of those " bad neihbors " to check things out for you 
have no complaints when theres a community emergency and that "bad neihbour" usually the first one to step up to the plate while those "perfect neihbours sit there and whine about things instead.

So dear "perfect neibour" b4 you get on your high horses and call in the feds over my use of MY land ,please have a thought for all us bad neihbours that think your poo stinks too but you got ya heads too far up your own bums to smell it 


have a lovely day

luv a very noisy nun


----------



## tech/a (15 February 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> ahem .............
> 
> Dear "perfect" neibours
> 
> ...




Did I miss something here?
Last time I read something like this was Primary school on a toilet door.


----------



## nunthewiser (15 February 2009)

tech/a said:


> Did I miss something here?
> Last time I read something like this was Primary school on a toilet door.




I hope you was expelled 

there is no room for graffitti in todays society 

shame on you!


----------



## bassmanpete (15 February 2009)

In Queensland this situation is legislated to be handled by the police. The police powers are listed here: http://www.austlii.edu.au/au/legis/qld/consol_act/ppara2000365/

Those relating to noise start at section 576. There should be enough there to get him to shut up 

nunthewiser seems to think that the people complaining are the real problem. However, if you do some research you'll find that there are serious health implications connected with unwanted noise, particularly for those with heart problems and/or high blood pressure. If you want to make noise, show some consideration.


----------



## nunthewiser (15 February 2009)

bassmanpete said:


> nunthewiser seems to think that the people complaining are the real problem.  .




NO not at all actually . the problem is pettiness 

ive read many gripes here about neibours , trees , dogs, motorbikes , music allsorts . the problem is many that complain forget that maybe in the past that they themselves have not been exactly perfect either and that doesent mean from any of those problems listed , i mean from say . spying on what neibours are upto . gossip . playing organ music . havin tea parties where ppl block your driveway ....

just because one persons idea of being a nuisance is noise it doesent mean other things are not just as annoying

personally find it distasteful putting my bin out and seeing the neihbour in bright red jocks watering his lawn .but do i whinge about it ..NO ..i put up with it as he puts up with my flaws also 

geez some ppl here want to call the cops , ring the guvverment , shoot the trees , play music at 6am, cutting there power,cutting there hot water,wipper snipping at 6am on a sunday ,just because they think that they have more right than there neibour to enjoy there space.


----------



## James Austin (15 February 2009)

nun,

your extreme attitude where its all about "YOU" is immature. 

How about finding a compromise, meeting in the middle. 

I'm not against people enjoying their property, land and bikes. But why not use a quieter bike and restrict the hours. That way everyone gets a little of what they want. I'd be happy with that, wouldnt you?


----------



## Wysiwyg (15 February 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> personally find it distasteful putting my bin out and seeing the neighbour in bright red jocks watering his lawn .




I`m surprised you are stealing glances.


----------



## nunthewiser (15 February 2009)

James Austin said:


> nun,
> 
> your extreme attitude where its all about "YOU" is immature.
> 
> ...




Excuse me??

i have no problems with my neihbours nor do they with me 

they have there quirks as do i

nothing extreme about my attitude just adding some balance to the whinge /revenge fest thats happening here

why not wander over when there riding and let them know that you are on nightshift and the noise is keeping you awake or is it the fact that they are enjoying there land with toys you dont like that you disagree with ?


----------



## Cartman (15 February 2009)

James Austin said:


> nun,
> 
> your extreme attitude where its all about "YOU" is immature.




lol --- i think the Nun has been miss-interpreted   --   

he is pointing out the intolerance of people in general  ---- 



James Austin said:


> I'm not against people enjoying their property, land and bikes. But why not *use a quieter bike and restrict the hours*. That way everyone gets a little of what they want. I'd be happy with that, wouldnt you?




James -- Qu.  how many hours a day are these folk riding their bikes? ----- and what times of the day are they doing this?

ps there is a simple fix ----- offer to buy the boyz a new muffler !!  ---  their response will tell u a lot about what kind of people they are !!


2 strokes ARE bludy noisy ----- but noise is relative ---- i luv noise --- once lived on a main road in Sydney 50 metres from the railway track at the back of the house-- UNDER the flight path of the Jumbos  ------- totally got used to the noise --- but didnt sleep too well for a coupla years !!  hah ---- :sleeping:


----------



## Happy (15 February 2009)

Cartman said:


> ------- totally got used to the noise --- but didnt sleep too well for a coupla years !!  hah ---- :sleeping:





Scientists say - your body cannot get used to noise.


----------



## Smurf1976 (15 February 2009)

Bobby said:


> ?? How will that stop the noise



I'm being a bit silly there...

But the screams coming from the bathroom while someone's rinsing shampoo out of their hair with freezing cold water ought to drown out any other noise in the area.


----------



## nunthewiser (15 February 2009)

Cartman said:


> lol --- i think the Nun has been miss-interpreted   --
> 
> he is pointing out the intolerance of people in general  ----
> 
> ...




AMEN

have a great day


----------



## Gundini (15 February 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> Excuse me??
> 
> i have no problems with my neihbours nor do they with me
> 
> ...




Nun, while you may be happy to be a noisy neighbour, others prefer to be more considerate. 

Not that you will give a toss it would seem, but I suggest your view is  extremely unneighbourly!


----------



## nunthewiser (15 February 2009)

Gundini said:


> Nun, while you may be happy to be a noisy neighbour, others prefer to be more considerate.
> 
> Not that you will give a toss it would seem, but I suggest your view is  extremely unneighbourly!




is it ?

because someone regards acceptability of neihbours habits ok?

because someone accepts that it is THERE land and they are free to do with it as they so wish as i am to do with mine


would it be un-neighbourly for my neighbour to take up the drums and practise during the day in his shed or should one tell there neighbour to enjoy there musical urges elswhere during the day?


is it un-neihbourly to remain away from the day to day gossip and avon parties and concentrate on stuff you do enjoy?

personally have a great relationship with my neihbor 

he has his red jocks and tea parties and community goss

i have a noisy bike or 2 and a good time and ready to help anyone of them in a time of actual need 

tell me now am i un-neighborly?


----------



## nunthewiser (15 February 2009)

Gundini said:


> Nun, while you may be happy to be a noisy neighbour, others prefer to be more considerate.
> 
> Not that you will give a toss it would seem, but I suggest your view is  extremely unneighbourly!




others prefer to be more considerate ..........

are your habits classed as more considerate than others because you dont make as much noise ? but ya drink too much and bash everyone you "love"

you dont have trail bike but you play gospel music every sunday .is that considerate 


geeeez ..... 

seems this "consideration" thing applies when it suits the one that spews it


----------



## James Austin (15 February 2009)

nun,

what about you give a little and your neighbor gives a little? 
would that work, is that fair, or would you like it all your way?


----------



## Gundini (15 February 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> others prefer to be more considerate ..........
> 
> are your habits classed as more considerate than others because you dont make as much noise ? but ya drink too much and bash everyone you "love"
> 
> ...




You can't be serious, you obviously live in a bubble!

Drink too much and bash everyone, play Gospel? Are you for real?

Who does that?


----------



## nunthewiser (15 February 2009)

James Austin said:


> nun,
> 
> what about you give a little and your neighbor gives a little?
> would that work, is that fair, or would you like it all your way?




EXACTLY 

tolerance m8 tolerance 

i do my stuff they do theres .

like cartman said .offer a solution NOT a courtcase ....... amazing how many ppl would meet halfway if you offered a new muffler etc ?

apart from the fact they are NOW aware of the noise caused they have an opportunity to do something about it without having there nose pushed out of joint


----------



## Gundini (15 February 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> EXACTLY
> 
> tolerance m8 tolerance
> 
> ...




Nun, how ridiculous. So you make noise, and then I pay for half of your muffler?

Please.....


----------



## nunthewiser (15 February 2009)

Gundini said:


> You can't be serious, you obviously live in a bubble!
> 
> Drink too much and bash everyone, play Gospel? Are you for real?
> 
> Who does that?




no bubbles here bud 

geraldton WA .. 

its a fact SOME people do that stuff .. drink too much then lay into there loved ones 

if you think it doesent i suggest you get out of YOUR bubble


um i just got home from riding my quad in the paddock and my neighbour is playing some gospel hyms while having a bbq ......

im eating baked beans and eggs on toast tonight as having a slack one but boy does there bbq smell good ...... 

i could almost say that there practices tonight are downright offensive as i am an atheist and i have no meat defrosted for my own bbq, but the smell coming from there place is just playing with my mind . my beans just dont taste the same

should i ring the council because they are having a better time than me and there bbq and gospel music annoying me ?

but i put up with it 

is that being unneighbourly?


----------



## Gundini (15 February 2009)

Look, you sound like a nice bloke nun but I am not sure consideration is one of your finer points!

Might just leave it at that I think.

My consideration for my ole mate JA, and hijacking his thread has kicked in!


----------



## Stan 101 (15 February 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> i have no meat defrosted for my own bbq, but the smell coming from there place is just playing with my mind . my beans just dont taste the same




The attitude quoted above is one of a tool. Please tell us you were joking.


----------



## James Austin (15 February 2009)

Stan 101 said:


> The attitude quoted above is one of a tool. Please tell us you were joking.




funny . . . . 


nun loves an argument and is drinking again. 

in truth the topic/subject is irrelevant to him, this thread is merely a vehicle for his amusement

stated another way, nun is **** stirring


----------



## nunthewiser (15 February 2009)

Gundini said:


> Look, you sound like a nice bloke nun but I am not sure consideration is one of your finer points!
> 
> Might just leave it at that I think.
> 
> My consideration for my ole mate JA, and hijacking his thread has kicked in!




i have not hijacked anything ....... i have merely offered a diiferent view to the discussion .....my point is ........ that just because ones view of someones doings is displeasing to oneself is it ok to seek retribution because one does things differently ?

i could be a bible bashing preaching neighbour that goes around placing pamphlets in your mail box daily and that would be an acceptable action in my eyes if it were so 

so why isnt someone fanging around in there OWN paddock on there OWN bike during the day acceptable?


tolerance for each others idea of whats right and there idea of a good time is all im saying


----------



## nunthewiser (15 February 2009)

Stan 101 said:


> The attitude quoted above is one of a tool. Please tell us you were joking.




ive always been of the belief that someone that resorts to insults is obviously ill equipped to deal with the realitys of the situation

was merely making a point as too what can be deemed as offensive if one wanted to be petty enough


----------



## nunthewiser (15 February 2009)

James Austin said:


> funny . . . .
> 
> 
> nun loves an argument and is drinking again.
> ...




sober as a judge 


the topic is relevant to me as myself have had neighbours that consrtantly pryed into my doings , even tried to have my dog put down because it bit them whilst they were in my land

not sh*t stirring just annoyed with some of the snobs and one eyed views posting there one eyed views on everyone else and forgetting that sometimes they may do stuff other ppl do not like


and yes it is amusing as its amazing at how intolerant people can be when they dont look at there own misgivings


----------



## Stan 101 (15 February 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> ive always been of the belief that someone that resorts to insults is obviously ill equipped to deal with the realitys of the situation




In the majority of instances I'd tend to agree. In the current circumstance I'm happy to let the comment stand and be judged by my peers on this forum. Allow me to modify it slightly before being judged, though.

You are a tool.


----------



## nunthewiser (15 February 2009)

James Austin said:


> funny . . . .
> 
> 
> nun loves an argument and is drinking again.




its true i love a discussion .

but your implication of me drinking AGAIN , i find downright offensive actually 

can i ring the council for slander ?

or is your statement acceptable to you , but it dont matter how i feel about the situation ?


LOL ...... gotta love neighbours hey


----------



## nunthewiser (15 February 2009)

Stan 101 said:


> In the majority of instances I'd tend to agree. In the current circumstance I'm happy to let the comment stand and be judged by my peers on this forum. Allow me to modify it slightly before being judged, though.
> 
> You are a tool.




LOL 

thanks for that off topic and intelligent input into a discussion your obviosly ill equipped to join in on without insults darl

blessya


----------



## Cartman (15 February 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> ive always been of the belief that someone that resorts to insults is obviously ill equipped to deal with the realitys of the situation
> 
> was merely making a point as too what can be deemed as offensive if one wanted to be petty enough




lol ---- i understand ya Nun ---- i think a few are missing yr point


----------



## James Austin (15 February 2009)

yawn, yawn, yawn

very boring nun


and most un-neighborly to go about destroying public property (ie. thread)

where are the mods when need them, may as well close this one.


----------



## nunthewiser (15 February 2009)

James Austin said:


> yawn, yawn, yawn
> 
> very boring nun
> 
> ...




why? because i dont share your view on your neihbour?

or is it because my points are valid and you cannot handle another side to the discussion ?


----------



## Cartman (15 February 2009)

Stan 101 said:


> In the majority of instances I'd tend to agree. In the current circumstance I'm happy to let the comment stand and *be judged by my peers on this forum*. Allow me to modify it slightly before being judged, though.
> 
> You are a tool.





Well San ----  yr entitled to yr opinion-----  but i find your comment above is far more distasteful than anything Nun has written so far  ----- 

interesting how some peoples (lack of) comprehension prohibits them from understanding what is actually written


----------



## nunthewiser (15 February 2009)

James Austin said:


> yawn, yawn, yawn
> 
> very boring nun
> 
> ...




ROFLMAO!!!!


please forgive me for being a bit slow BUT it just dawned on me! please read your post 

LOL um this is kinda the same scenario that brought this thread around in the first place . YOUR intolerance of someone elses viewpoint/(activities) and therefore finding the need to call in the authorities to silence such discussion / ( activitys)

funny that


----------



## noirua (16 February 2009)

There are fines in place for making excessive noise, they came into force in May 2006 through the Environment Protection Authority (EPA).  They vary between $100 and $300.

Night time noise remains at 45 decibels.  Other noises from air conditioners is 52 decibels from a distance of 2 meters. Lawnmowers at 100 decibels at a distance of 1 meter.  Vacuum cleaners 70 decibels at 3 meters.  Noises from power pumps, swimming pool pumps, leaf blowers 10m, compressors are set at 52 decibels... http://www.news.com.au/adelaidenow/story/0,22606,23481362-5006301,00.html


----------



## Ashsaege (16 February 2009)

I've never had to complain about noisy neighbours usually because im the noisy neighbour.

One time in adelaide, at a mates place, we started on a few drinks and started playing acoustic guitars... then a drummer would come over... then the big marshall amps would come out... stratocasters... more scotch or rum... its getting towards mid night and my ears are almost bleeding coz we are playing too bloody loud. Then the police rocked up and told us off. half an hour later we were back doing it again.

almost got kick out of blues and roots festival... started up a big band with fellow campers after midnight when the concerts are over. we would have a few guys on guitars, people using wheelie bins for drums, and everyone else would sing.


----------



## MRC & Co (16 February 2009)

Largesse said:


> the couple on the floor above us kept banging on loudly all night, so i went upstairs and asked if i could join them.
> they said yes.
> 
> GREAT SUCCESS




ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha.

CLASSIC Borat!


----------



## noirua (17 February 2009)

Are people who are excessively noisy just attention seekers, lonely soles, misfits or just mentally ill?
One in five people experience mentally illness in Australia, one of the highest rates in the world: http://www.mindframe-media.info/site/index.cfm?display=86529


----------



## 2BAD4U (17 February 2009)

Buy a rooster.  When they stop riding their bike, you have a Sunday roast.  Win Win.


----------



## nunthewiser (17 February 2009)

2BAD4U said:


> Buy a rooster.  When they stop riding their bike, you have a Sunday roast.  Win Win.




LOL gotta be pretty hard up to eat one of those chewy evilest monsters god ever shoveled guts into 

 believe me ive tried 

had a rooster named spud once made a great guard chook but a hopeless sunday dinner


----------

